# Why are most spandex commandos riding like a-holes?



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

So it seems that every time im out on the trail and have a bad experience with another rider he is riding full spandex and on a hardtail or xc style full suspension bike? Just in the past 3 months I've had 4 bad experiences. Is it just me or do you guys have a similar experience? Im not bashing about spandex i also wear it when i road bike, there just seems to be a particular pattern at least with mtbrs who wear spandex around here. 

Experience #1: Douchebag riding solo in spandex on a turner xc bike is riding head on towards our group of 6 riders out on the mtb trails. We open a little bit to the right and he charges towards our direction straight on without even moving at full speed. No ****s given one of the female riders almost gets knocked off her bike.

Experience # 2: Same douchebag on the turner bike riding on a paved path. Im riding my road bike and i caught up to this idiot again. Here is this spandex commando douche bag riding on the pavement smelling the back tire of another rider in front of him. He passes him ringing his little cute bell like crazy and cuts him off. I then catch up to him as he is doing between 12-18mph at very inconsistent intervals. I was on a recovery ride averaging 16-17MPH so as soon as im on his ass i yell at him rider on your left. What does he do? cut me off and accelerate to 20 mph. I let him ride off and he slows down and does the same ****. I got into an argument and it almost ended up in fists since i recognized it was the same douche of the mtb trails. He starts saying how he was faster than me even though he was on a mtb and i was on a road bike. I was like dude its not a f*cking race, you are riding at an inconsistent speed and have a faster rider behind you so move. 

Experience #3: Here i am riding my bike on the trails and all of a sudden i run into a guy into trouble on the trail with a flat. He had used his last tube and i gladly lent him one my self. We are stopped on the side of the trail and i swear all the guys that were wearing loose fitting trail style clothing stopped and asked if we were ok if we needed anything. In this whole time 3 spandex commandos blast past us and dont even stop to offer help. 

Experience #4: Riding today a very technical and rocky descent i decided to stop half way to get some energy gels and chill out a bit and enjoy the view. No one passed by the trails were pretty empty. As soon as i get on my bike and start pedaling there is a spandex commando on my ass and rings his bell and yells rider behind. I yelled hold on a sec since there was a technical downhill section with rock drops right ahead. He yells again so i open up and loose all my momentum so that he could pass. What happens? As soon as i open up he hits the drop and goes over the bars. I guess he was too busy riding my rear tire to see what was going on in front of him. Even though he was a douche i dropped my bike and ran to him and asked him if he needed help. He was pissed and said that if he was riding my rear tire it was not because he was slower than me. I was like dude this is not a place to pass i was going to open up right after the drop. He sighs and gives me a **** you face so i got pissed and told him to try not to fall again. Seriously pissed me off. 30 Mins later i hit a drop that bursts my rear tire. Everyone that passed by offered to help. This spandex douche bag rides right past me and almost hits a family that was hiking up the trail. 

Seriously i dont think all spandex commandos are douche bags but most of the douche bags that i run into in the trails are spandex commandos. They all seem to ride very pissed off as well. Most of the local San Antonio TX mtb community is pretty chilled and relaxed but most of the spandex commandos ive met have a very big ego and all feel like they are pros even though some are slower in segments than me on strava lol. Sorry guys had to vent!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Varaxis said:


>


The worst part about it is that if you actually knew me im the type of person that always tries to help out others.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Not all douchebags wear spandex!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Was just trying to change your perspective. You can be more imaginative/thoughtful than just using the same "spandex commando" reason to deduce why people behave poorly, in order to not let this kind of stuff ruin your day.









For your amusement.

Also, the guys that most need to improve their trail etiquette are the ones that are least likely to read/hear anything about it. No simple solution to deal with the bad apples out there.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I was going to post a post called" why are those red bull drinking, go pro wearing, enduro wannabes, baggie short wearing commandos such a-holes" post, but thought that would be to generalized, because I know not everyone of them are douche bags, but I sometimes understand, that just one of those types of riders can make it seem that they are all like that. You always remember the douche bags and never the ones that weren't douche bags.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I was going to post a post called" why are those red bull drinking, go pro wearing, enduro wannabes, baggie short wearing commandos such a-holes" post, but thought that would be to generalized, because I know not everyone of them are douche bags, but I sometimes understand, that just one of those types of riders can make it seem that they are all like that. You always remember the douche bags and never the ones that weren't douche bags.


I know that not all douche bags wear spandex thats why i titled it why are most spandex commandos a-holes and my last paragraph also says it. But i really have never had an issue with beginner mountain bikers or trail or enduro guys. It always seems to be xc guys that cause an issue. Of course its not all of them, i have great friends that are spandex commandos but 95% of the people ive had issues with out on the trails are spandex commandos. My lycra wearing buddies laugh when i joke around about their outfits and call me a storm trooper. Its just the way we break each others balls.



Crankyone said:


> Not all douchebags wear spandex!


Thats why the title is most and i also said it on my last paragraph.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Varaxis said:


> Was just trying to change your perspective. Don't let this kind of stuff ruin your day. You can be more imaginative than just using the same "spandex commando" reason to explain why people behave poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, just find it weird that every time i have an issue with someone they are wearing spandex. Hopefully they are watching because most of the guys that i have seen riding like total douches are local sponsored pro wannabes so im sure they come to mtbr for tips and tricks.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

As a grosse generalisation, I find it the other way around. here a douchebags on both sides of the shorts curtain, but seems its the baggy guys that are trying to run you over and the lycra guys that are polite and sharing around these parts.

But i'd say 99% of people are fine, 1% are dumbassses

but this baggie vs lycra is 100% ****wittery (I wear both, depending on the day)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

They're are voluntarily cutting off the circulation to their own twig n berries. 

This messes with the whole testosterone network (flow), causing overly aggressive behaviour.

I swift kick in the kahones, soon returns ample blood flow (i.e. oxygen levels) to normal. 

Often resulting in a confused/bemused, apologetic look.

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

If that's what you think, why not take things up more directly: XC Racing and Training - Mtbr.com


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Varaxis said:


> If that's what you think, why not take things up more directly: XC Racing and Training - Mtbr.com


Wow dude, giving me a bad reputation comment for voicing my opinion and sharing my experiences. I just want to see if more people are having bad experiences with these types of riders or if its just me. Wow man, just wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

I've never noticed a correlation between spandex and ashole behavior. I've encountered diks in all apparel.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Some of that here. I'd be tempted to say lots, but have had mostly good experience of late.
Some of the more serious riders I see who are decked out in full cyclist regalia are also regulars who hit the same trails several times per week. They're training, some probably on a long lunch based on the time of day I see them. At first I thought they were just jerks, because they weren't friendly. Then I realized that, whereas I'm just having fun, this was their "gym time", and they're probably focused on their workout and making the most of what time they have. Doesn't excuse any bad behavior, but not everyone has time to shoot the bull.
The ones I see over and over appear to be young professionals. Nice bikes, nice vehicles, but probably short on time due to busy schedules.
They don't spend much time screwing around in the parking lot like some people, either.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

The temptation to generalize based on a small sampling of incidents is hard to resist. I can't say there's NOT a higher incidence of bad behavior by spandex wearers. But I likewise couldn't say that such a generalization is true based on a few experiences in one area. Our minds like to trick us, so we should take care before deciding what's true.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Not much of that here. Almost everyone gets along on the trails I ride. Now stupid people going the wrong way on a one way trail or stopping on the trail on the far side of a blind drop...yeah we have those and some are in spandex.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Riding commando will give you a better grip


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

An a-hole is a an a-hole no matter what they are wearing!

If you are offended and pissed off by one person's action, I suggest talking to him in the parking lot. 

I have had a talk with what I thought was a complete a-hole and a cold beer with him after the conversation. 

People have different goals while they are ridding not all match what we are trying to get out of it. I ride for the joy of ridding. Sometimes, I love to go fast and sometimes I want to chill and cruises.

But remember one thing, YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!!!!!!!


----------



## matt420c (Oct 22, 2015)

I also live and ride in San Antonio, I have noticed a trend of spandex and being a A-hole. I'd say somewhere around half of the spandex guys I've run across are jerks. Most of the baggies are cool. I've had the same experience as the OP, stopped trailside fixing a flat/tending a wound from a crash/looking for a snack I've never, and I seriously mean this, never had someone in all spandex stop or ask me if I need help, but I've had ppl in baggies do it quite often.

Also note that when I'm going head on towards another rider on singletrack, I'm generally moving at a good clip, usually with a riding buddy too, I always move to the side for everyone, bc I feel it should be 50/50 unless they are a large group, generally the baggies thank me and go 50/50, the spandex guys tend to stay right on course, cutting it really close to me and/or making me stop, without a simple "thanks". 

Now I have chatted with a cpl of spandex guys who where stopped trailside, and they were cool, but I do think there is a trend in this area of tight clothing and bad attitudes.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Mookie said:


> I've never noticed a correlation between spandex and ashole behavior. I've encountered diks in all apparel.


Somehow I've found that everyone but me sucks. It's crazy.



cyclelicious said:


> Riding commando will give you a better grip


Hmm, I'll have to try that on my commute today. I was thinking about taking the long way and hitting the singletrack.



Gasp4Air said:


> The temptation to generalize based on a small sampling of incidents is hard to resist. I can't say there's NOT a higher incidence of bad behavior by spandex wearers. But I likewise couldn't say that such a generalization is true based on a few experiences in one area. Our minds like to trick us, so we should take care before deciding what's true.


That sounds hard.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

OwenM said:


> Some of that here. I'd be tempted to say lots, but have had mostly good experience of late.
> Some of the more serious riders I see who are decked out in full cyclist regalia are also regulars who hit the same trails several times per week. They're training, some probably on a long lunch based on the time of day I see them. At first I thought they were just jerks, because they weren't friendly. Then I realized that, whereas I'm just having fun, this was their "gym time", and they're probably focused on their workout and making the most of what time they have. Doesn't excuse any bad behavior, but not everyone has time to shoot the bull.
> The ones I see over and over appear to be young professionals. Nice bikes, nice vehicles, but probably short on time due to busy schedules.
> They don't spend much time screwing around in the parking lot like some people, either.


Im pretty sure its something related to this. Most of them are blasting past with their garmins beeping and riding their balls out on every single section. Most of them are running very expensive xc bikes in full sponsored or high end spandex gear. I understand they want to practice and get better. I ride for shits and giggles so even if i am blasting a section and i run into slower traffic i will give them some space and let them know i am behind them so they can open up when they can. I dont get pissed or frustrated if they dont move ill stop and leave them some room. It might ruin your strava segment time that day but who the hell cares? These guys need to take a chill pill, they dont own the trails and they are not professionals just local xc pro douches. Like the turner guy i ran into on the greenway he wanted to race me i was just doing a recovery ride and this idiot had me going from 12mph to 18 since he was inconsistent. He looked like uncle rico from napoleon dynamite and started saying how he was faster than me since he was on a mtb and stuff. I was like dude no one cares, ride and enjoy yourself its not a race im not racing you.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Does not compute.



pcasso87 said:


> they are not professionals just local xc pro douches.


Also, you sound like a 16 year old from PinkBike. Please attempt to talk like an adult. Reading your posts gives me a headache. It doesn't take that much more effort to hit the SHIFT key, or add an apostrophe every once in a while.



pcasso87 said:


> Im pretty sure its something related to this. Most of them are blasting past with their garmins beeping and riding their balls out on every single section. Most of them are running very expensive xc bikes in full sponsored or high end spandex gear. I understand they want to practice and get better. I ride for shits and giggles so even if i am blasting a section and i run into slower traffic i will give them some space and let them know i am behind them so they can open up when they can. I dont get pissed or frustrated if they dont move ill stop and leave them some room. It might ruin your strava segment time that day but who the hell cares? These guys need to take a chill pill, they dont own the trails and they are not professionals just local xc pro douches. Like the turner guy i ran into on the greenway he wanted to race me i was just doing a recovery ride and this idiot had me going from 12mph to 18 since he was inconsistent. He looked like uncle rico from napoleon dynamite and started saying how he was faster than me since he was on a mtb and stuff. I was like dude no one cares, ride and enjoy yourself its not a race im not racing you.


----------



## matt420c (Oct 22, 2015)

^ are you wearing spandex right now?? :lol:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Feel the power of the Mangina


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

matt420c said:


> ^ are you wearing spandex right now?? :lol:


No. I'm at school. But there is a certain irony about a person complaining about people not having "time" to slow down for him, when he doesn't have "time" to parse out his thoughts in an easily readable manner.

This may be hard for some people to understand, but I'll give it a shot:

Some people have different motivations for riding than you. Just like every other aspect of their daily life and behaviors. And, I'm guessing they dress, ride, and behave as they see fit to maximize some aspect of their ride. Maybe they simply don't have time to stop and gab with every single person they see on the trail. Maybe they have exactly 45min to ride and get home. Maybe they make a quick assessment and determine that, no, you aren't dying and it's 2 miles back to the trailhead. Maybe they don't stop and have a beer with you because their dad was an alcoholic who beat the hell of their mom, and they don't want to go down that road. You're applying your values to other people, and it doesn't really hold water.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't think of a negative experience I've had on my local trails. Not with a biker (lycra or baggies), not with a hiker, not with equestrians, not with hunters... Not with anybody. Maybe I've had some mild ones that I just don't recall, but I think it's entirely possible that every single experience that I've ever had has been friendly.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

TheDwayyo said:


> I can't think of a negative experience I've had on my local trails. Not with a biker (lycra or baggies), not with a hiker, not with equestrians, not with hunters... Not with anybody. Maybe I've had some mild ones that I just don't recall, but I think it's entirely possible that every single experience that I've ever had has been friendly.


This.

I regularly ride with guys that wear baggies. And some dudes that ride wearing lycra. And some guys that alternate. Sometimes I stop and chat with my friends, sometimes I don't. Sometimes they slow down, sometimes they don't. Sometimes we BS in the parking lot, sometimes we don't.


----------



## matt420c (Oct 22, 2015)

I equate it to this, I have been lifting weights for many years. If I am on the bench press, lets say doing 5 sets of 3 with 315. I am very serious about my lifting, I also only have about an hour to do my entire workout which requires me to keep the rests relatively short. If someone comes up and asks me if they can "work in", I always let them. I usually have to strip off 1-2 plates for their set, and then add 1-2 plates back on for my set, they usually ask me about how I lift that much, and what they need to fix, which I gladly answer. Its called being polite and not being an @ss. I could give myself a superiority complex bc I lift more than them, or because I am working out after work and only have an hour so I need to rush to get everything done. I don't, I gladly help others learn. Hell I want them to learn, I hope they can improve themselves. I gladly let someone work in, even though it slows down my workout and forces me to work harder later, its being humble and kind, not just a jerk douche meathead. I think more bikers should have that kind of attitude.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

There is a saying. If you run into one axx hole. Its a 50 % chance it's them. If you run into 3 it's 100% chance it's you. Sometimes our own attitude gets in our way.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Psycho1 said:


> There is a saying. If you run into one axx hole. Its a 50 % chance it's them. If you run into 3 it's 100% chance it's you. Sometimes our own attitude gets in our way.


^repped


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I get ya, I was just joking. I mostly use "spandex"while out riding, find them way more comfortable than any baggie shorts I own, but due sometimes wear them. While I sometimes race xc, I consider myself a trail rider.
I believe to each his/ her own, like myself, I'm sure it's more or a comfort issue with cyclist, because regardless of what we wear, we really don't look that cool.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

The actual problem is people who ride 29ers. They are the real a-holes.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Great post.

People are on the trails for different reasons. Most are out to just enjoy mountain biking, others are out enjoying mountain bike and preparing for competition. 

Unfortunately those who are competitive can sometimes get too focused and forget social 
interactions, plus competition does tend to draw a bit higher percentage of douchebags. In BC we don't have a huge XC crowd, but we get the same behavior from goggle wearing Enduro racing crowd.

I do a lot of coaching, one of the first things I teach is to slow down and make eye contact and say "howdy" to every user on the trail.


----------



## matt420c (Oct 22, 2015)

moefosho said:


> The actual problem is people who ride 29ers. They are the real a-holes.


I'm glad somebody said it!!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I would suggest that you don't ride on the trails designated for XC training.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Remove the word spandex and XC from your original post....and you could be talking about just anyone. 

In all honesty, I have seen that same kind of behavior from just about every segment of cyclists out there. Douchebags are douchebags, regardless of bike or gear.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Crankout said:


> I would suggest that you don't ride on the trails designated for XC training.


This exactly. Those trails are owned by the XC racers for the explicit purpose of race training and everyone else should stay the hell away.

If you trespass on their land, then you deserve to be run off the trail.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> I regularly ride...


Yeah...just edit that before this becomes a whole 'nother topic:nono:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I run into jerkwad riders from time to time. 

There really is no excuse for being a d!ck.

People riding through the brush, WAY off trail because they can't be bothered to pass correctly (which should always involve slowing down and communicating with other trail users, and the people who crash through the brush do neither).

People who are impatient because slower riders or hikers won't jump out of the way immediately when they want to pass.

Riders who bark out commands to other trail users, instead of being polite.

The list goes on. I have also experienced this from riders wearing all sorts of clothing and riding all sorts of bikes. The nice thing about when racers on a team behave like this, is that you can identify that team from the kit, and then start talking about their poor behavior to the team and to the sponsors. There have been a few times locally that racers on a team have been caught behaving badly on public trails, and witnesses have done just such a thing. Sometimes, those riders have been called out online for behaving that way. Team sponsors don't like it when that happens. Strava flyby can also help you identify riders who are behaving poorly. 

Urban parks have a very high d-bag ratio, unfortunately. I've noticed that seems to be more strongly related to bad trail encounters than any other factor.

It really does seem to have a lot to do with folks who treat public trails like their personal gym. They have a specific workout they're trying to do in a specific amount of time, and damn you if you get in their way. They lose track of the fact that you can still get a good workout, and NOT be a total @$$. It's still possible to be polite, while focusing on your workout. That concept seems to be too difficult for some.

Get away from the cities onto more remote trails with lower traffic and the ratio of jagoffs drops substantially. I know people who hate crowded urban trails so much that they won't ride anything closer than an hour's drive from the city. And for those busier trails even that close to the city, they ride most frequently at night when traffic is lower. Temporal avoidance certainly works.

Around here, there's not much of a "long lunch ride" crowd, even on the urban trails. I've found that the trails tend to be quite empty on weekday mornings and afternoons. The people getting lunchtime workouts on the trails seem to be trail runners for the most part.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

OwenM said:


> Yeah...just edit that before this becomes a whole 'nother topic:nono:


Haha. Thanks.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

First world problems, my friend, first world. Let it go. Someday something REAL shitty might happen to you, and then what will you do?

I feel like half of these stories can be explained if you just realize that a lot of people just get caught up in the moment and aren't intentionally being *****. Last summer, a guy yelled an expletive at me after he pulled over and I passed him. In retrospect, I was following him pretty close on a short descent and knew there was going to be a very wide spot to pass him soon before the next climbing section. I was trying to beat my best time on the trail, so I was pushing it pretty hard. I was content to follow him until the wide spot -- but he took it all the wrong way, which was understandable, I guess. My point is -- I wasn't trying to be a dick; I was just caught up in the moment. I'll try to work on that if there's a next time.

Cut people some slack.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheDwayyo said:


> I can't think of a negative experience I've had on my local trails. Not with a biker (lycra or baggies), not with a hiker, not with equestrians, not with hunters... Not with anybody. Maybe I've had some mild ones that I just don't recall, but I think it's entirely possible that every single experience that I've ever had has been friendly.


^^ Same here 



Psycho1 said:


> There is a saying. If you run into one axx hole. Its a 50 % chance it's them. If you run into 3 it's 100% chance it's you. Sometimes our own attitude gets in our way.


IMHO - These two statements pretty much say it all. I can't believe how many threads on this subject are written. Man, I'm bike-less right now (not for long thank God) but I miss ridding having fun with nature and my bike, what do I care what others wear/do?.

I hate negativity. Be Happy, do you know how many people wish they could have this much fun but they can't for one reason or another?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Part of trail manners is not blocking the trail, up or down. That spandex warrior with his game face on is looking to crush climbs. Im not. Ill move and let him stay in his groove even if I have the right of way. Hes probably in the zone and doesnt want to say hi, and thats cool. Hes probably not a dick, hes just doing his thing like I am. 

If you're in a group, and on a narrow trail, dont be a big group of ***** and stop in the middle of the trail to clog the whole thing up. You'll avoid a ton of close calls by not being a trail obstacle.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Apparently I'm hosed either way. I usually wear spandex bibs under my baggy shorts and jersey.


----------



## Durt (Aug 13, 2009)

Key to success: Focus on your own sh*t


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My boy and I were riding yesterday.

I was taking him up a new trail... we stopped to let some runners through. 

Both ladies were happy and smiley... one even said 'thank you very much, we were supposed to give way to you...' (dual use trail, but - purpose built for mtb-ing). 

I think they were wearing lycra too. 

Maybe they just needed two wheels to really get it o_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

There's people who shield themselves in their own little world, shut off from the realities of the big world, not wanting to do with anything like politics, world hunger, global warming, hell they even shut themselves from their next door neighbors and coworkers (outside of business), members of their family, let alone someone who crosses paths with them. They resist adopting any sort of change, perhaps with verbal backlash, and do things their own way. I call them people who have stopped putting effort into thinking forward and have disconnected themselves to be left behind. Others may just call them...

- stupid
- idiot
- d!ck
- *******/a-hole
- douchebag
- spandex warrior
- luddite
- etc. etc.



Psycho1 said:


> There is a saying. If you run into one axx hole. Its a 50 % chance it's them. If you run into 3 it's 100% chance it's you. Sometimes our own attitude gets in our way.


There's this saying, and there's also another wise saying: only stupid/ignorant people call others stupid.

Stupidity has many names and severity levels and causes many problems, even great historical disasters. What can you do about it?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

ryguy79 said:


> Apparently I'm hosed either way. I usually wear spandex bibs under my baggy shorts and jersey.


I usually do it the other way. Spandex bibs over my baggy shorts and jersey.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mookie said:


> I've never noticed a correlation between spandex and ashole behavior. I've encountered diks in all apparel.


Umm.. Mook you may want to reword that. :yikes:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Riding commando will give you a better grip


Probably more so for girls than for guys.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

matt420c said:


> I also live and ride in San Antonio, I have noticed a trend of spandex and being a A-hole. I'd say somewhere around half of the spandex guys I've run across are jerks. Most of the baggies are cool. I've had the same experience as the OP, stopped trailside fixing a flat/tending a wound from a crash/looking for a snack I've never, and I seriously mean this, never had someone in all spandex stop or ask me if I need help, but I've had ppl in baggies do it quite often.
> 
> Also note that when I'm going head on towards another rider on singletrack, I'm generally moving at a good clip, usually with a riding buddy too, I always move to the side for everyone, bc I feel it should be 50/50 unless they are a large group, generally the baggies thank me and go 50/50, the spandex guys tend to stay right on course, cutting it really close to me and/or making me stop, without a simple "thanks".
> 
> Now I have chatted with a cpl of spandex guys who where stopped trailside, and they were cool, but I do think there is a trend in this area of tight clothing and bad attitudes.


I knew i was not the only one that has notices this locally. My riding buddies have the same thoughts. No trail etiquette from these folks. Maybe its a San Antonio thing?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone here wear baggies for some rides (mountain) and spandex (road/gravel) for others?


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Good thread. I am new to riding and it gave me a whole different perspective for when I do hit the trails. I can see how some people would be focused solely on their ride that others could mistake it as being a d-bag. I also understand that some are d-bags no matter the situation. In the end life's short. It's not a big deal. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hawg said:


> Does anyone here wear baggies for some rides (mountain) and spandex (road/gravel) for others?


I do, i wear loose fitting stuff for mountain biking whether im riding xc or all mountain and spandex for road biking. Its really uncomfortable to use baggy stuff on the road bike because of the geometry and your angle. Plus you are riding at a faster speed and loose clothing will flap around.

Thats why i said im not bashing spandex wearing im bashing the typical spandex commando strava-hole im a local pro or pro wanabe and makes me act like a douchebag on huge doses of testosterone spandex wearing a-holes.


----------



## Cornbread1 (Jun 17, 2015)

I own no spandex, and I am not an *******.

Coincidence?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Cornbread1 said:


> I own no spandex, and I am not an *******.
> 
> Coincidence?


Anomaly?

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe your trails in San Antonio just suck compared to everywhere else and thats why there are so many a**holes on the trail. This coming from a guy that rides, lives, and breathes California trails! Everybody over here is in a good mood bro! Come on over, we got room for ya!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Ride happy. Everything else will follow.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

One of the least fun places I ever had to work was Texas.... Maybe that translates to the riders too? Just more jerks there compared to other states?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

zgroove said:


> Maybe your trails in San Antonio just suck compared to everywhere else and thats why there are so many a**holes on the trail. This coming from a guy that rides, lives, and breathes California trails! Everybody over here is in a good mood bro! Come on over, we got room for ya!


I would agree about the attitude on the trails of So.Cal. Happy go lucky friendly is all I've ever encountered there.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it has less to do with spandex and more to do with Texas. Just saying.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Here...


----------



## matt420c (Oct 22, 2015)

yea maybe they are aholes bc here in texas your always getting smacked by cactus, ripped by thorn bushes, crashing in rocks, and stung by red wasps. :lol:


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Hawg said:


> Does anyone here wear baggies for some rides (mountain) and spandex (road/gravel) for others?


On my road bike, I wear full spandex. On the MTB, if riding from home using roads to trails, I wear baggies.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Isn't it uncomfortable to ride in baggies with nothing between your nether regions and the saddle except those baggies?
Most baggies I have seen have a seam or two down their; I think that would add to the discomfort.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

cbrossman said:


> Isn't it uncomfortable to ride in baggies with nothing between your nether regions and the saddle except those baggies?
> Most baggies I have seen have a seam or two down their; I think that would add to the discomfort.


??? My mt bike baggies have a spandex inset in then, Fox rangers and the like. Very comfortable, they don't crunch the junk. Breezy too.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

leeboh said:


> ??? My mt bike baggies have a spandex inset in then, Fox rangers and the like. Very comfortable, they don't crunch the junk. Breezy too.


Oh, if that is generally true, and I believe it is, then are baggy wearing riders just spandex wannabes?
What a dumb generalization this thread begun as.

Here is what I really think. In crowded, metropolitan areas, people tend to be a little less friendly, on the bike, in the car, and on the streets. And I believe that is true because of the strong sense of anonymity.
In smaller, less dense places, like where I live, you simply can't behave that way. If someone cuts me off in the car, or acts like a jerk on the trail, I may very well know them, or perhaps run into them at the local market. And their behavior is more than likely a mistake, a bad day, a moment of inattentiveness.

Sort of like internet bullying. It is easier to misbehave if you will probably never encounter that individual again.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Another great thread in the passion forum!! #winning


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Meanwhile, more and more of my trails are at risk of being put on "timeshare" because of the guys who insist on wearing full face helmets and body armor and don't understand that uphill traffic and hikers have right-of-way. Strange that none of these trails were considered gnarly enough for the Mad Max costumes until the last couple years - thanks Red Bull.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

My experience from where I live in Ohio is this. We have 3 trail systems that have been around for at least 2-3 decades. These trails are out in the country (farm towns). In the last 5 years our IMBA branch has built 4 new trail systems located much closer to the cities and general population. 

Now I'm an overweight guy who is out there to ride, not race, so I get passed by A LOT of people. Spandex and Baggies. The guys that pass me on the newer trails get annoyed and start huffing and puffing behind me if I don't get out of their way within 30 feet of them calling out to pass. The guys at the older trails, which are actually the more challenging trails by far, call out to pass and if you're on a downhill or technical section they don't care if it takes you a few to let them through. They don't ride your back tire forcing you off. Half the time they laugh when I pull off and make a comment about not having to hurry to get out of their way. Where I ride spandex versus baggies mean nothing.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Treat everyone the way you want to be treated. Follow the common sense rules of trail etiquette and the rest is on the others. 
Losing your temper is on you. 
A bad day of riding is better than a good day of almost anything else. 
In the words of Bob Marley... Evryting be arighy mon. 
Pedal on brothers.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

dir-T said:


> Meanwhile, more and more of my trails are at risk of being put on "timeshare" because of the guys who insist on wearing full face helmets and body armor and don't understand that uphill traffic and hikers have right-of-way. Strange that none of these trails were considered gnarly enough for the Mad Max costumes until the last couple years - thanks Red Bull.


Too funny. I see more and more guys riding with full armor and full faced helmets. On the same trails I've been riding since the late 80's and they look at me like I should fill out my organ donor card because I only have a basic lid on my noggin.

I also see guys say things like "I wouldn't ride that trail with less than 5 inches of suspension travel!". Really? I ride it all the time on my hardtail and I used to ride it all the time on a full rigid, before suspension was ever available.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

And people wonder why cyclists are considered to be outliers by most of the populace.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I think it bears noting that some of the actions described in the OP were simply discourteous and some of the actions were outright dangerous.

That's an important distinction to keep in mind when discussing this topic.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> Too funny. I see more and more guys riding with full armor and full faced helmets. On the same trails I've been riding since the late 80's and they look at me like I should fill out my organ donor card because I only have a basic lid on my noggin.
> 
> I also see guys say things like "I wouldn't ride that trail with less than 5 inches of suspension travel!". Really? I ride it all the time on my hardtail and I used to ride it all the time on a full rigid, before suspension was ever available.


Although I ride a hardtail 95% of the time I do wear my full face and some armor when I know I will be "given'er" or trying an area that is very tough WHY? Not because I am to dumb to know I probably don't need it, but rather that I am smart enough to know I might need it and can't afford to not work because I am injured yet again. So not all the time, but sometimes extra care has brought me home without injury but rather a funny story about how I had a close call. So what I am getting at is not everyone who is over dressed is a poser or wanna be , some of us are just responsible to our lives off the bike.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Terranaut said:


> Although I ride a hardtail 95% of the time I do wear my full face and some armor when I know I will be "given'er" or trying an area that is very tough WHY? Not because I am to dumb to know I probably don't need it, but rather that I am smart enough to know I might need it and can't afford to not work because I am injured yet again. So not all the time, but sometimes extra care has brought me home without injury but rather a funny story about how I had a close call. So what I am getting at is not everyone who is over dressed is a poser or wanna be , some of us are just responsible to our lives off the bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I wear a full face helmet every ride (met parachute) and pads. Once, a woman hiking said "you must be doing some serious riding" I said "nope, I just fall off my bike allot"

Faces are fragile. The parachute is super well ventilated. So why not wear it?

I've taken two tumbles this year that came within a hair of taking out teeth or worse. The first was on our most mellow trail but I endoed on a rock ramp into a rock garden. Missed a rock straight to the face by inches. Second was a 12 to 15mph rolling tumble through a rock garden on an advanced trail. Actually stopped with my tooth against a rock.

So twice I got lucky. Figured it was better to be an over protected dweeb than spend thousands on oral and/or facial surgery.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Mookie said:
> 
> 
> > I've never noticed a correlation between spandex and ashole behavior. I've encountered diks in all apparel.
> ...


Hahaha, let's make that "I've encountered d!cks who where wearing all types of apparel."



Hawg said:


> Probably more so for girls than for guys.


Oh my. :eekster:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Had me worried there for a minute brother Mook.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

IPunchCholla said:


> I wear a full face helmet every ride (met parachute) and pads. Once, a woman hiking said "you must be doing some serious riding" I said "nope, I just fall off my bike allot"
> 
> Faces are fragile. The parachute is super well ventilated. So why not wear it?
> 
> ...


My wake up call was last spring riding with my 14 yr old and a bunch of his friends on a local trail here called the Hydrocut. I was on one of the easier trails going through a fast smooth section. The light through the trees made a 18" drop look like a 2" drop. So my landing was just a bit off so I lost the line by only a foot and the edge of my bars caught a small sapling making me have a very abrupt right turn. So on a simple ride I was OTB at speed just due to a perfect storm of conditions. I wrecked my knee and hand up pretty good. I would have never expected to have this happen on this stretch of the trail. At that point I knew I needed to wear more gear to keep it safe. I am 45 not 15. I do not heal as fast as I used to.


----------



## matt420c (Oct 22, 2015)

yea i'd never knock anyone for wearing protective gear. honestly they are probably smarter than us that don't, bc even the best riders in the world could have a equipment failure or just miss something that could cause them to crash and break something. Once broken, your never quite the same.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Terranaut said:


> My wake up call was last spring riding with my 14 yr old and a bunch of his friends on a local trail here called the Hydrocut. I was on one of the easier trails going through a fast smooth section. The light through the trees made a 18" drop look like a 2" drop. So my landing was just a bit off so I lost the line by only a foot and the edge of my bars caught a small sapling making me have a very abrupt right turn. So on a simple ride I was OTB at speed just due to a perfect storm of conditions. I wrecked my knee and hand up pretty good. I would have never expected to have this happen on this stretch of the trail. At that point I knew I needed to wear more gear to keep it safe. I am 45 not 15. I do not heal as fast as I used to.


I did a face plant on a limestone rock while riding in the Agreement Forest. Busted my nose and lacerated my forehead for 12 stitches. Could have easily lost an eye, teeth, or consciousness and wound up face down in the creek. I wear a MET Parachute and knee and elbow pads now when riding rocky trails. I'm too old to care how I look, yet still too young to die.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

pcasso87 said:


> ... is riding full spandex ...who wear spandex.
> .. Douchebag riding solo in spandex ... spandex commando douche bag ... 3 spandex commandos ... This spandex douche bag ... spandex commandos are douche bags ... spandex commandos.


You seem to have some serious latent issues, paying that much attention to other men pants.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Does anyone here wear baggies for some rides (mountain) and spandex (road/gravel) for others?


I wear baggies when I wear knee pads.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

Terranaut said:


> My wake up call was last spring riding with my 14 yr old and a bunch of his friends on a local trail here called the Hydrocut. I was on one of the easier trails going through a fast smooth section. The light through the trees made a 18" drop look like a 2" drop. So my landing was just a bit off so I lost the line by only a foot and the edge of my bars caught a small sapling making me have a very abrupt right turn. So on a simple ride I was OTB at speed just due to a perfect storm of conditions. I wrecked my knee and hand up pretty good. I would have never expected to have this happen on this stretch of the trail. At that point I knew I needed to wear more gear to keep it safe. I am 45 not 15. I do not heal as fast as I used to.


hey I resemble this post

just went OTB this weekend. Must be my first real crash in 13 years, after riding MTB nearly 30 years and road bike since mid 70s.

Back around 17 years ago I got into some freeride, with armour and full sus. But got fed up with the slow climbing bikes and uncomfy gear. Last few years I just ride a XC type bike, with only spandex. I have a lot of that clothing from road riding and like how I can peel off the tights and the mud is not all over my legs. plus it is more cooling. Wife teases me for looking goofy in spandex, she wears baggies. whatever. However these trails are not XC trails per se, general much gnarlier and 2.4 sticky tires only do so much

but now I think I want to entertain getting some kind of elbow and knee protection. something extremely minimal and not sweaty, maybe with mesh retention. I'd even consider a Bell Super, with the modular face guard. any kind of light duty elbow/knee guards out there? I shudder at the memory of my bulky awful old 'shore protection.

(I also upped the ante for riding rough stuff with a 120 27.5 fox fork, and put a 27.5 wheel in front, 26 rear)


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I wear baggies in the winter, but find them too hot for the summer in the south. And I ride a shorter travel bike. I must be a douche bag. I lost interest in what anyone else thinks of my riding years ago. I am old, too fat, and pretty slow, but I still enjoy a day in the woods.


----------



## letitsnow (May 23, 2006)

leeboh said:


> they don't crunch the junk.


Maybe that's why the spandex guys are so angry?


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have found that more spandex guys are *******s because they are "training" and more baggy wearers are simply inconsiderate and out of control because they are "shredding" and don't want to get out of their groove. I wear both depending on how fat I am that day.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I stuff my spandex with socks so my junk looks bigger


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

fatcat said:


> I stuff my spandex with socks so my junk looks bigger


You should really try and put the sock up front next time


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

IFallDown said:


> An a-hole is a an a-hole no matter what they are wearing!!


...[/thread]


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

They take their training seriously


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I notice zero correlation between spandex and ass-holes. On the contrary, Where I rode most in VA (before I moved) spandex correlated more with old-school riders, and they tend to be pretty well mannered.

Must be a Texas thing.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Funny that around here, I run into most of the biking d-bags off of the trail...and in the big-box bike stores or coffee shops or other places like that. You have the gym-rat road racer types talking loudly about how much they spend on their equipment, but never about how much they actually ride...and your hipster, big bearded; flannel shirt types loudly discussing the latest niche component maker they "discovered" that only they are lucky enough to know about (gear snobs). Now realize that I have many friends in the latter demographic having grown up in the underground punk/thrash metal community, so I am not "making fun", but I am making observations. Those guys are the same with musical gear as well

On the paved trail, the Spandex guys are usually the ones who give you a nod, or a thumbs up as they fly by; the other baggy shorts guys (me) or "civilian riders" as I call them are equally as friendly. The worst culprits for trail-negativity are anyone with ear-buds, and the soccer-moms pushing those 18 wheeler double wide strollers along blabbing loudly with their friends or "socializing" on their phones. Luckily I am only using the paved trail to get to the different dirt trail entrances.

On the dirt rail, I feel the biggest tension comes from non-bikers using the trails. I realize the yare public domain, but many other people do not. they think that if THEY are walking their dog, then the trails are dog walking trails only; same for runners etc...

they key is that everyone needs to get over themselves - ESPECIALLY on pubic multi-use trails - and coexist


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Whatever you want to see you will find.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Always a fun topic and it gets brought up where I am all the time. I am a “spandex commando” at times. I am friendly. I stop to help if necessary. I like to ride fast. I use my bell. I always say “Hi.”, “How are you?”, etc. I just think that some of the folks that are riding “XC” bikes/gear are training and taking it seriously and this can be taken as being an a-hole…sometimes they are a-holes! I also think that quite a few folks get butt-hurt and can’t deal with trail interactions where they are overtaken/passed and mis-interpret this as a-hole behavior. If I am rolling up on you from behind, I will ring my bell well in advance. I will say “Hey, how’s it going, I would like to get by when I can.” I will also be assertive and pass you when I can. Is this being an a-hole? Should everyone have to be super-mellow on the trail? Is this a new mandate? Should we have to both stop and negotiate the pass? Remember, not everyone enjoys riding the same way. I am not condoning a-hole behavior. Just some talking points. The folks in the OP sound like a-holes. I think many newbs don’t understand basic trail etiquette or that folks faster than them should be allowed to pass. I can tell you, if you can catch me, you are faster than me, and I always let those folks by with zero drama. I am aware of my surroundings and know if someone is rolling up on my hind-side. Maybe that comes from doing quite a bit of racing. I hate coming up on someone/group that is startled by me b/c I am not/don’t want be an a-hole, the bell has eliminated that for the most-part.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I think it has more to do with personality than anything else. Some people are just douchebags regardless of where they happen to be or happen to be doing. I had a neighbor just a few houses down that was also a serious roadie. I was also a roadie at the time but not as serious. I used to tell him all the time to give me a shout if he wanted to get in a few rides together but he never would and the few times I encountered him on the road or in the neighborhood he would never acknowledge me. Maybe I smell bad. Anyway, I could tell it was just his personality. Yes, he was decked out in team kits but I really didn't make a correlation there because I encountered plenty of friendly riders decked out the same. On another note, when I work out at the gym I don't socialize because I just want to maximize my time in the zone. Although I am friendly and gladly share equipment I've had people that got to know me better tell me that they thought I was an a**hole at first because I didn't socialize. So first impressions aren't always the most accurate. If I encountered the same people on the trails every time I rode and they displayed a**hole tendencies every time then, yes, that would be an accurate impression. But if sometimes they were friendly and at others they were a little anti-social then I would chalk it up to them maximizing their workout. But I would NEVER let their behavior ruin my ride. Their behavior is just not that important to me.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

orvil said:


> I think it has more to do with personality than anything else. Some people are just douchebags regardless of where they happen to be or happen to be doing. I had a neighbor just a few houses down that was also a serious roadie. I was also a roadie at the time but not as serious. I used to tell him all the time to give me a shout if he wanted to get in a few rides together but he never would and the few times I encountered him on the road or in the neighborhood he would never acknowledge me. Maybe I smell bad. Anyway, I could tell it was just his personality. Yes, he was decked out in team kits but I really didn't make a correlation there because I encountered plenty of friendly riders decked out the same. On another note, when I work out at the gym I don't socialize because I just want to maximize my time in the zone. Although I am friendly and gladly share equipment I've had people that got to know me better tell me that they thought I was an a**hole at first because I didn't socialize. So first impressions aren't always the most accurate. If I encountered the same people on the trails every time I rode and they displayed a**hole tendencies every time then, yes, that would be an accurate impression. But if sometimes they were friendly and at others they were a little anti-social then I would chalk it up to them maximizing their workout. But I would NEVER let their behavior ruin my ride. Their behavior is just not that important to me.


Good points. I don't like mixing socializing with riding. I ride for the solo time, to work out, etc. I have a lot of friends who ride but I almost never ride with them. Something always takes away from it--they're either faster than me, slower than me, don't maintain their bike so I spend the ride fixing their bike instead of riding, they don't get their bike ready until the trailhead so I have to wait around, etc. So I almost exclusively ride solo.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

...Mark... said:


> ...[/thread]


You must have been wearing SPANDEX when you changed my post!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Crankout said:


> Whatever you want to see you will find.


Bullpocky!

I want to see the inside of the Playboy mansion and that just hasn't happened.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't always wear spandex but when I do, I may be a douche.

I may not ask you if you need help with your flat tire....... I haven't needed help fixing a flat since I was 8 years old. Fixing a flat is annoying, but it is not rocket science. I get pissed if I have to fix my own flat. Why am I going to join in your misery? And I don't expect you to help me when I flat.

I will not be able to help you with a mechanical problem. I don't carry spare parts, tools or bailing wire. I don't expect you to be able to fix my derailleur, freewheel or brake line while out on the trail. I take a calculated risk that I may need to limp my bike to the trail head. I may need to walk my bike out. I may need to carry my bike out. You may need to do those things as well.

I may not say "hi" when we pass each other on the trail...... I also may not say "hi", in the grocery store check out line, while waiting in line at the post office, or while sitting near you at the movies. I don't know you. We're not friends just because we ride bikes.
Get over it. I don't expect you to say "hi" to me either. If we both feel like saying "hi", then bonus, but it won't affect my day either way. If I say "hi" and you don't, I promise not to get all suicidal and stuff.

I may ride faster than you think I should. That means I may go around you. It's called a pass and it happens all the time. I may say something if I think it will make a difference safety wise, or I may just go around if there is plenty of room. I ride with a bell when I think the trail might be crowded. It's not personal and most hikers love it.

If you want, you can pass me. I'll understand and it will not hurt my feelings if you pass me.

If we pass each other going in opposite directions, I will follow established protocol so if I am the one going uphill, I'll expect you to yield as necessary to keep me from stepping off my bike. If we can both fit on the trail, that's fine, keep "shredding". As long as we don't contact each other, I don't care. If you run into me I may become a real big douche. If I'm going downhill, I'll always yield the trail to you even if wearing spandex.

If I crash, I always appreciate riders who ask if I'm okay. I will do the same for you but I appreciate it when you don't crash. (The douche in me gets annoyed when I have to abandon my ride to help carry you out. Why are you crashing on my trail anyway!) I'll understand if you get annoyed helping to carry me out.

The bottom line is that when riding my bike I'm not looking to be particularly social. That's what MTBR is for.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^True...true....


----------



## dunleavy (Aug 21, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> On the paved trail, the Spandex guys are usually the ones who give you a nod, or a thumbs up as they fly by; the other baggy shorts guys (me) or "civilian riders" as I call them are equally as friendly. The worst culprits for trail-negativity are anyone with ear-buds, and the soccer-moms pushing those 18 wheeler double wide strollers along blabbing loudly with their friends or "socializing" on their phones. Luckily I am only using the paved trail to get to the different dirt trail entrances.


Oh man, I don't know if the "paved trail" you are talking about is like my scenario, but I'll tell you who makes my blood boil. There's a greenway near my house that is about ten miles long and flat as a pancake. It runs along a creek. If you go out there on a pretty Sunday afternoon, it is packed with families, including my own. Despite that, you get spandex warriors trying to be KOM on the freaking greenway. Last weekend, I saw two guys totally decked out trying to squeeze between my kid and I on one side and a family going the other direction, with a kid who must have been three or four years old with a spiderman helmet and training wheels almost getting clobbered. I don't raise my voice at strangers much but I did that time. I get that sharing suburban Atlanta roads on a Sunday afternoon with cars is no fun, but for crying out loud the greenway is not the place for high speed biking.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dunleavy said:


> Oh man, I don't know if the "paved trail" you are talking about is like my scenario, but I'll tell you who makes my blood boil. There's a greenway near my house that is about ten miles long and flat as a pancake. It runs along a creek. If you go out there on a pretty Sunday afternoon, it is packed with families, including my own. Despite that, you get spandex warriors trying to be KOM on the freaking greenway. Last weekend, I saw two guys totally decked out trying to squeeze between my kid and I on one side and a family going the other direction, with a kid who must have been three or four years old with a spiderman helmet and training wheels almost getting clobbered. I don't raise my voice at strangers much but I did that time. I get that sharing suburban Atlanta roads on a Sunday afternoon with cars is no fun, but for crying out loud the greenway is not the place for high speed biking.


Yeah. there is definitely that demographic on our paved trails. If the trails are empty, go for it. At 2pm on a Saturday afternoon? No way. I think people like that feel like the schlubbs like us are envious of them, so they just assume we will get out of their way...like we are thinking, "oh, that guys has team spandex on and a razor-bike. He is way better than me, so I should get out of his way". It is a small chunk of the spandex guys tha tI encounter, but they are there.

If I could ride like that, I would NOT want to be on the multi-use paved trail at peak times. It would not be fun. Just like our MTB trails around here. We really only have 2 that schlubbs can ride, and they are pretty full on weekends. I rarely ride on weekends because of that fact. That is why I prefer to ride in the winter; in the rain; very early in the morning; or just at dusk. I don't want to be in the way of people better than I am, and i don't like to wait for people who are worse than I am.

I am the same with golf. Would rather be out on the course at odd times and inclement weather than have people golfing up my butt, or having to wait on the tee box while "duffer Frank" tries to find EVERY golf ball in the rough


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Went for a road ride yesterday in my Spandie outfit, and I even waved at other roadies. 

Of course, it was more an AeT ride so I had the wherewithall to acknowledge others.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I fail to see (in these threads) what the person is wearing has to do with anything. When someone is an @sshole on the trail, I usually don't concern myself with the bike, wheel size, or clothing.


----------



## cellery (Jul 24, 2015)

One of the reasons I've moved from road biking to mtb almost exclusively is that people are friendlier when they're not in a hurry in their cars... no matter what they are wearing. I'm still pretty new to this though, so I thought it would be silly to buy a bunch of baggy clothes when the 10 pairs of bib shorts and jerseys I already own get the job done.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

But could these spandex clad aholes ever be as bad as those dam trail runners

Do those sobs even smile


----------



## cellery (Jul 24, 2015)

Still waiting for a response from super serious spandex strava fred with perma scowl who yells at everyone to get out of his way, cranking watts to 500 when another mtb passes him. This thread is on page 5, surely he must at least be lurking by now.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

cellery said:


> Still waiting for a response from super serious spandex strava fred with perma scowl who yells at everyone to get out of his way, cranking watts to 500 when another mtb passes him. This thread is on page 5, surely he must at least be lurking by now.


He is probably getting into an internet argument with a slow baggie adorned rider who feels the need to dictate how others ride.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^He's out training, duh...or analyzing Strava data....(guilty).


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

The clothing bit is silly.

Discourtesy is ******** though.

If you really are that tight on time for whatever reason that you can't afford courtesy to your fellow PUBLIC trail users, you have NO BUSINESS to be on the trail in the first place.

That said, its a low percentage of discourteous riders I run into. Maybe one every 3-4 rides. I usually shake my head for a few seconds and that's that.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

dunleavy said:


> Oh man, I don't know if the "paved trail" you are talking about is like my scenario, but I'll tell you who makes my blood boil. There's a greenway near my house that is about ten miles long and flat as a pancake. It runs along a creek. If you go out there on a pretty Sunday afternoon, it is packed with families, including my own. Despite that, you get spandex warriors trying to be KOM on the freaking greenway. Last weekend, I saw two guys totally decked out trying to squeeze between my kid and I on one side and a family going the other direction, with a kid who must have been three or four years old with a spiderman helmet and training wheels almost getting clobbered. I don't raise my voice at strangers much but I did that time. I get that sharing suburban Atlanta roads on a Sunday afternoon with cars is no fun, but for crying out loud the greenway is not the place for high speed biking.


I would apologize but hey... that spiderman kid's gotta yield!! I don't got time for ignorance of the rules.

Is it Big Creek Greenway or Silver Comet?

Kidding aside, the Silver Comet is a disaster area on weekend afternoons between mile 0 and 8. Frankly you can make better time pushing a bike than trying to ride one then. When I do go there I park out further and ride outwards.


----------



## dunleavy (Aug 21, 2015)

Big Creek Greenway. We hit it up every other weekend or so. My six year old is anxious for the "humps" (pumptrack) to open back up at the south end.

Slee Stack is a great name. I laugh every time thinking about Bill Laimbeer.


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

I wear padded spandex under baggy pants, no one wants to see me in spandex....


----------



## Cot-Rodger (Aug 26, 2015)

Raidmagic said:


> I wear padded spandex under baggy pants, no one wants to see me in spandex....


I guarantee there's someone out there who does. Probably more than you think. Maybe post up a pic and we'll see?


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

Cot-Rodger said:


> I guarantee there's someone out there who does. Probably more than you think. Maybe post up a pic and we'll see?


Lol luckily for all involved I'm a newbie and can't post pics.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Spandex is so tight they are choking on their own nuts and don't realize that their shat does actually stink


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> Spandex is so tight they are choking on their own nuts and don't realize that their shat does actually stink


This doesn't explain the baggie crowd, however.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

trails too muddy to ride here so wife and i decided to hike 10 miles of one on our faves. in that 10 miles we came across 6 mtb's that thought their pizza cutters did no harm. 1 of those 6 was courteous and announced rider on left. he was probably mid 50's and not wearing spandex, but riding a specialized. i believe he's just misinformed of a shyte company. 1 of the other 5 had clipped my elbow ever so slightly with his bars without any warning. he never did flinch as i yelled at the nut huggin' spandex wearin' douche who thinks he's fvcking lance. take that play on words however you want. not saying all lycra wearers are fvck sticks, but he sure was.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

fishwrinkle said:


> trails too muddy to ride here so wife and i decided to hike 10 miles of one on our faves. in that 10 miles we came across 6 mtb's that thought their pizza cutters did no harm. 1 of those 6 was courteous and announced rider on left. he was probably mid 50's and not wearing spandex, but riding a specialized. i believe he's just misinformed of a shyte company. 1 of the other 5 had clipped my elbow ever so slightly with his bars without any warning. he never did flinch as i yelled at the nut huggin' spandex wearin' douche who thinks he's fvcking lance. take that play on words however you want. not saying all lycra wearers are fvck sticks, but he sure was.


Complaining about people riding in the mud...while you're hiking in the mud. Priceless.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

definitely not too muddy to hike, bike yes. loosen your lycra. it's all about surface area smart guy


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Let me make this a little more clear for you. If it's too muddy to bike, it is absolutely too muddy to hike. I guarantee a bike has less "surface area", ie footprint, than your feet. Try again? You won't win this one.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Silentfoe said:


> ... I guarantee a bike has less "surface area", ie footprint, than your feet. Try again? You won't win this one.


I think that was his point, the lower surface area of the bike leads to increased ground pressure and more damage in marginal conditions. Plus, when hiking one can choose where to step more carefully than one can choose where to roll when on a bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ahh yes the annual spring scarred trail thread. I look at it like just some more technical terrain to get through for a short time. This could be a positive thing to sharpen your tech skills for the year ahead. These trail scars will soon fade and you'll be bored with a perfectly groomed trail. Another thing to bich and moan about I suppose.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> Let me make this a little more clear for you. If it's too muddy to bike, it is absolutely too muddy to hike. I guarantee a bike has less "surface area", ie footprint, than your feet. Try again? You won't win this one.


Oh boy, Silentfoe being a hero again. Sitting at his computer with his clown suit on.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

OK silentfart, let's dumb this down so your brain that's receiving less blood due to lycra being too tight can understand. Let's look at a snowshoe and a hookers 5" stiletto. You can wear the heels cuz they go best with lycra and I'll wear the snow shoes. Can you tell me who will sink in the mud? Well if you guessed your hooker a$$ then you're right. Please let your nuts hang so you're not so mad like a pissed off bull. Make a good day

PS: I'm sure you are well aware of SE Michigan soil structure too.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

awwww slientfoe neg repped me cuz i called him silentfart and/or a hooker. told me to grow up. never will i grow up cuz if i did i'd turn into an uptight lycra wearer like him. just goes to show there is some truth to this thread


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the way lycra makes my private area feel.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Whats worse, that or guys in full on DH gear flying down an uphill only trail? And yes, the trail was signed on both sides "bikes uphill only"

Another can of worms opened.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

MORE POPCORN, PLEASE!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

targnik said:


> MORE POPCORN, PLEASE!!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


Nom. Nom. Nom


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## red913 (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't really see the need for that much more aerodynamic efficiency when riding on the trails. You're not even going that fast. To need that must mean that they REALLY need to go fast and that's most important. Not trying to be ***** to anybody, just have a priority on riding.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> OK silentfart, let's dumb this down so your brain that's receiving less blood due to lycra being too tight can understand. Let's look at a snowshoe and a hookers 5" stiletto. You can wear the heels cuz they go best with lycra and I'll wear the snow shoes. Can you tell me who will sink in the mud? Well if you guessed your hooker a$$ then you're right. Please let your nuts hang so you're not so mad like a pissed off bull. Make a good day
> 
> PS: I'm sure you are well aware of SE Michigan soil structure too.


You noticed he hasn't been back here to comment. I think he is either feeling pretty dumb or flexing in front on the mirror in his clown suit.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Mentor said:


> I think that was his point, the lower surface area of the bike leads to increased ground pressure and more damage in marginal conditions. Plus, when hiking one can choose where to step more carefully than one can choose where to roll when on a bike.


To take this even further off topic, I have to say that I find the local trail running crowd promoting various 'Mud Runs' (on established trail systems) annoying as fokk when our local mtn bike advocacy group struggles to open a few trail systems, requiring years of documentation.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't like riding in mud for various reasons and definitely am not advocating it but I'm amazed at how fast some of the trails here in So. NM seem to heal themselves. A few weeks ago there were long stretches that were horribly marred from feet, hooves and tires and they're now totally buff.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't like riding in mud for various reasons and definitely am not advocating it but I'm amazed at how fast some of the trails here in So. NM seem to heal themselves. A few weeks ago there were long stretches that were horribly marred from feet, hooves and tires and they're now totally buff.


Just to get even farther off topic.....I don't think it's the ruts in the middle of the trail that are the problems because they will almost certainly flatten out. The big problem is people going around the mud and widing the trail/making double track. That and sometimes when you have mud that really sticks to your bike you can actually take alot of the dirt off of the trail. Just riding through a muddy section in the middle of the trail....not really the end of the world.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

mtbr......empty beer. Sounds the same. Maybe that's why we argue so much here? Can't we all just get along? I'll drink a post-ride beer with anyone, even Spandies.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Post ride beers with spandex wearers is definitely off limits. Reason being that with baggies you have that loose fitting air insulator that's keeps the fumunda at bay while lycra let's it out immediately. Funk funk from yo nastee trunk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

fishwrinkle said:


> Post ride beers with spandex wearers is definitely off limits. Reason being that with baggies you have that loose fitting air insulator that's keeps the fumunda at bay while lycra let's it out immediately. Funk funk from yo nastee trunk


That's why they have anti-microbial chamois cream.

Also, I'm not sure why you think keeping "fumunda" in, next to your skin, is a good thing.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

courtesy for others.


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

The majority of people I come across are really nice, can't say I've really ever had a bad experience. 

I've always found that the more experienced riders/racers, at least the ones I train with, are pleasant, have the best trail manners but rarely have time to socialize.

The newer riders can really lack confidence which can at times equate to poor trail manners but are always apologetic, open to chat and like to shoot the ***t.

The guys in-between, IMO, are the biggest offenders, although I can't say I've ever really had a "bad" experience.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

fishwrinkle said:


> courtesy for others.


I prefer to change my clothes as opposed to lounging in them.

I've done enough sweating and sitting/laying in the same set of clothes in my live to know that it's something I don't care to do.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

ArizRider said:


> The majority of people I come across are really nice, can't say I've really ever had a bad experience.
> 
> I've always found that the more experienced riders/racers, at least the ones I train with, are pleasant, have the best trail manners but rarely have time to socialize.
> 
> ...


THIS. Definitely my experience.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

fishwrinkle said:


> trails too muddy to ride here so wife and i decided to hike


This is a trail that I have tried to ride my bike on-I could not ride my bike on it because it is uphill(as you know you cannot ride a bike uphill on the dirt), I tried to ride down it once but it is full of deep sand, it was impossible to maintain control of the bike on the sand.

To overstate the obvious, this is a hiking trail only. How anyone can say that bicycles do any damage to the trails is unfathomable to me. Look at how obvious it is what the foot traffic has done in this particular setting. I have been riding and hiking in this State Forest for a long time, I have seen what ATVs can do, dirt bikes, there are even places where people have driven cars in here to pull hole shots-but there is nothing that I have seen that does as much damage as people walking in here.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

misterbill said:


> Look at how obvious it is what the foot traffic has done in this particular setting.


Foot traffic didn't do that, and all trails contribute to accelerated erosion, because they give water a place to gather or flow.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Some people are just rude. They ride in love with their front tire and with a very limited frontal vision.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

misterbill, i hope you're kidding.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

misterbill said:


> View attachment 1057386
> 
> 
> This is a trail that I have tried to ride my bike on-I could not ride my bike on it because it is uphill(as you know you cannot ride a bike uphill on the dirt), I tried to ride down it once but it is full of deep sand, it was impossible to maintain control of the bike on the sand.
> ...







Riding uphill in wet dirt many times in this video. It can be done and is all the time so I don't get your statement. Your pounds per square inch of surface contact is much higher on all bikes except maybe a fatbike. This pushes your tires deeper into the mud/dirt than your foot would go in the same spot or in other words, does more trail damage. The water shed you are walking on in your pic has the majority of its damage from water. I also know i could do more damage in 2 minutes with a quad than a whole day on my bike. Hiking is definitely not the worst thing for a trail.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you walk through puddles, or around them?

Do you ride through puddles, or around them?

I know my answers for those questions are not the same.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Good point Le Duke.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Le Duke said:


> Do you walk through puddles, or around them?
> 
> Do you ride through puddles, or around them?
> 
> I know my answers for those questions are not the same.


It all depends on my riding attire. Team kit? Blow right through them...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> Do you walk through puddles, or around them?
> 
> Do you ride through puddles, or around them?
> 
> I know my answers for those questions are not the same.


interesting to think about: depends on the trail i am on, and the conditions in the immediate area and what they tell me about the puddle:

on a local-yokel non groomed trail, 99% of the time it is right through, no worries about depth, dirt etc...hope that there are no small branches or debris that are hidden

on a Trail Club/groomed/up-kept trail, it depends...if it is small and not too deep, or looks "new" or like it is just fresh standing water, sometimes I go through it. I usually try to skirt them if I can...if it is a water crossing and I can, I try to hit it directly perpendicular to the bed direction

funny that around here (C-bus Oh) most of the local-yokel trails stay in better shape than the groomed ones. Nature taking over the path forces us to ride different paths/lines, and the ground never really erodes. Not saying that the groomed trails aren't good, but it seems like where we don't curb nature, it stays more "solid"


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll admit that I, too, vary in my approach to puddles. 

First and foremost, the wider trails are like that, well, because people have been riding or walking around puddles on them for years. There's a trail near me that is basically a road through the woods, and is covered with boggy patches any time it rains. Seems to take forever to dry out, no matter what drainage work people do (I know, as I'm one of those people). I should note that this trail probably sees the most use of any at our local trail system; it's nearest the parking lot that equestrians, bikes and pedestrians can use; the other parking lot is only open to those on foot. Also of note, it is the flattest, least rocky trail, following a stream in the valley bottom.

As you get further away from the parking lot, the trails get rockier and steeper as they creep up the valley floor. They are a lot narrower, and the consequences for getting off the beaten path are a lot higher; roots and rocks that will snag your front wheel, tweak an RD or put a nice ding in a rim. They also seem to drain a lot better, perhaps due to a lack of developed soil and the steeper grades as a whole.

With the former trail, well, I guess I just don't care anymore. Like Afghanistan, it's bombed out and depleted. I'll be one of an unknown number riding wide of the puddles. With the other trails, those further up the slopes, not only do I not want to avoid the puddles, but really, I can't.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

misterbill said:


> View attachment 1057386
> 
> 
> This is a trail that I have tried to ride my bike on-I could not ride my bike on it because it is uphill(as you know you cannot ride a bike uphill on the dirt), I tried to ride down it once but it is full of deep sand, it was impossible to maintain control of the bike on the sand.
> ...


It's no wonder you couldn't ride this trail. There's a big guy dressed in blue right in the way.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Curveball said:


> It's no wonder you couldn't ride this trail. There's a big guy dressed in blue right in the way.


I wonder if that is one of those 'trolls' I have been reading about.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't you guys have turbo boost? Just jump over the puddle


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

How is this thread still going?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I find people who ride in yellow stuff to be complete asses. I also find people with red pedals to be crazy. Everyone who wears blue shorts is stupid. Anyone with a white helmets is deranged.

Get it? Clothes don't make the person. Personal clothing preferences might be a reflection of their personality, but it is quite possible that it reflects how they feel best doing what they are doing.

Judgmentalism is a two-way street.

Like they say, haters gonna hate....


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> Personal clothing preferences might be a reflection of their personality,


Uh, yeah. I think that is what we are talking about here. Thanks for reaffirming that clown suits are usually for clowns.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Zerort said:


> Uh, yeah. I think that is what we are talking about here. Thanks for reaffirming that clown suits are usually for clowns.


Wait. So, you're telling me that lycra is more clown-like than what is on the main page of PinkBike every day?

Seriously?


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> Wait. So, you're telling me that lycra is more clown-like than what is on the main page of PinkBike every day?
> 
> Seriously?


Not sure how anything I said refers to PinkBike, or the degree of "clown-like"-ness.

But whatever.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Whatever fits and is on discount basket, who cares what it looks, now how we would classify those of us who don't express any kind of personality or statements with their clothing? 

At least for me, functionality to task on hand and price determines clothing choice over any color, style etc. 

Besides, bears don't care how I look, as long as I don't wear moose outfit that is, oh crap, I know where this leads to...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Who gives a rats (Y) what others wear. Get out and ride and have fun in any attire.


I'm amazed at these forums disputes week in and week out year after year always the same old ****. I can just imagine what outsiders think looking in. Basically a bunch of whiny little crybabies, I would imagine.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Who gives a rats (Y) what others wear. Get out and ride and have fun in any attire.
> 
> I'm amazed at these forums disputes week in and week out year after year always the same old ****. I can just imagine what outsiders think looking in. Basically a bunch of whiny little crybabies, I would imagine.


According to your logic then - who cares what the outsiders think.

Also, I think this thread started because the OP was stating that spandex commandos are usually d-bag *******s. I'm not too sure he was concerned that they actually wear those clown suits. More just that they had an attitude that he didn't agree with.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zerort said:


> Also, I think this thread started because the OP was stating that spandex commandos are usually d-bag *******s. I'm not too sure he was concerned that they actually wear those clown suits. More just that they had an attitude that he didn't agree with.


Which in itself is stereotyping against a group that wears a particular clothing item. It's freaking ridiculous what these threads start out as and what they turn in to.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Then, to the OP's original statement/question... "They're" not. It's you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuckha62 said:


> Then, to the OP's original statement/question... "They're" not. It's you.


Who?


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Impressive the number of times you were able to use "douchebag" in one post.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

pcasso87 said:


> So it seems that every time im out on the trail and have a bad experience with another rider he is riding full spandex and on a hardtail or xc style full suspension bike? Just in the past 3 months I've had 4 bad experiences. Is it just me or do you guys have a similar experience? Im not bashing about spandex i also wear it when i road bike, there just seems to be a particular pattern at least with mtbrs who wear spandex around here.
> 
> Experience #1: Douchebag riding solo in spandex on a turner xc bike is riding head on towards our group of 6 riders out on the mtb trails. We open a little bit to the right and he charges towards our direction straight on without even moving at full speed. No ****s given one of the female riders almost gets knocked off her bike.
> 
> ...





MASC1104 said:


> Impressive the number of times you were able to use "douchebag" in one post.


Just so there's no confusion as to who you were quoting.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL i love this time of year when in lots of places it's too muddy to ride and people are cranky and on edge. it's great entertainment. i love it how people take topics to heart, now continue trashing all the fvcking commando lycra wearing douche bags. i do believe lycra is the cause for nut cancer


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

fishwrinkle said:


> LOL i love this time of year when in lots of places it's too muddy to ride and people are cranky and on edge. it's great entertainment. i love it how people take topics to heart, now continue trashing all the fvcking commando lycra wearing douche bags. i do believe lycra is the cause for nut cancer


Nah, it's EPO.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuckha62 said:


> Nah, it's EPO.


From the Urban Dictionary. 

E.P.O.
Enjoyment Prevention Officer. Usually used to describe a woman that guilts, nags or otherwise prevents her boyfriend/husband from having a good time with his friends.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> From the Urban Dictionary.
> 
> E.P.O.
> Enjoyment Prevention Officer. Usually used to describe a woman that guilts, nags or otherwise prevents her boyfriend/husband from having a good time with his friends.


Ahhh, so more associated with removing and retaining said, nuts. As opposed to causing cancer in them.


----------

